# Breast cancer or something else?



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My senior GSD Shasta has had one of her nipples having this weird slightly yellow colored water like discharge for some time now, close to a year. It does not seem to bother her and there are no lumps or anything in the area. At first I didn't think anything of if but then read something about mastitis and took her to the vet immediately, this was sometime in May. The vet assured me that a spayed female cannot get mastitis and put her on a 10 day dose of antibiotics. After about the 8th day of antibiotics Shasta had a severe case of vestibular disease and I stopped giving her the antibiotics. She almost did not make it but has made a 100% recovery from the vestibular disease. The leaking nipple is still there though and I'm not quite sure what it is, it hasn't gotten any worse. I'm going to take her into the vet soon (my vet has been on maternity leave) but wanted to see if anyone else has had a similar problem with their GSD and what it might be? The vet had previously said it could be some minor infection or breast cancer


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would think positive and believe it is an infection. But I would make and appt. on Monday even with a dfferent vet. I would also mention about the reaction to the anitbiotics and that I stopped the medication. I am sure with the right medication given for the full time period, she will be fine.


----------



## akaw98 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is she taking any medication at all? Can you list all the drugs/medications she has ever taken?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

*medications*

she is not taking anything now except for some supplements. She has been just taking glucosamine/chondroitin previously for about 4 years but about 4months ago I started her on Springtime Inc.'s Longevity formula in addition to the glucosamine supplements. She has never been on any medication long term besides the supplements. When the vet originally gave medication for this issue it was for Cephelexin twice a day for 10 days. When she had her issue with vestibular disease back in May the vet gave her anti nausea pills for about a week. Since then no health problems except for her usual arthritis and the nipple issue.


----------

